# .25 ACP Breech Plug Conversion For In-line Muzzy



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Anyone convert their in-line muzzy to use .25 ACP cases with small pistol primers??
I converted mine a year and a half ago and think its the best thing to come along for in-lines since the 209 primer. 

Ever hear of flyers? Ever have that one shot that for some reason goes 3 high and 4 left? Thats a flyer.

Some believe these flyers were the result of the 209 primer actually lifting the sabot off the powder charge simultaneous with igniting the powder. The much milder Small Rifle primer of the .25 ACP case ignites the powder just as instantly but lacks the energy to move the sabot and bullet off the powder charge therefore eliminating the flyers.

I sent my TC Omega back to TC because of the inconsistent grouping I was getting. They recommended the .25 ACP breech Plug conversion and sent me one free of charge along with 10 .25 ACP cases and a primer tool. 

I now shoot consistent 2 groups out to 100 yards and hold 6 groups or better at 200 and have not had a flyer since the conversion. 

*See It Here*


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

great post and info. Thanks


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

A buddy of mine did that with his CVA Optima Pro. He seemed to really tighten up his groups and he swears by it.
His is .45, mine's a .50. I feel I've gotten as good of groups as his by playing with loads and powder. My pet load is 100 gr. 777, 777 primers, and Nosler Sabots and bullets 250 gr.


----------

